# Snow(Whiteout) in Bismarck right now? Live Webcam



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I just heard from a buddy in Bismarck that the snow is coming down pretty good and there is a bit of a whiteout as he came across the Missori River bridge...

Really?

Here is the image from the weather cam:










Wow I always loved those early squalls!



Ryan


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Off and on, but when it snows the wind really puts visibility down in a hurry.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

several flurries went through up north here too....added a touch of white to the country side...brrr


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey Ryan, where did you get the link for that cam? Im trying to place its location and cant. (daylight capture of course).

Ground is actually white here, snowed fairly heavily between 5 and 7, streets are wet, grass and anywhere else are white. Interesting.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

gettun flurries in wi also


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bauer said:


> Hey Ryan, where did you get the link for that cam? Im trying to place its location and cant. (daylight capture of course).
> 
> Ground is actually white here, snowed fairly heavily between 5 and 7, streets are wet, grass and anywhere else are white. Interesting.


It's the Bismarck Tribune webcam

http://www.bistrib.com/webcam/

Looking west from the Bismarck Tribune building. Front Ave. runs from the middle of the image to the right. 7th St. South runs along the bottom of the screen. The Bismarck Civic Center is to the left. The former ND Workers Compensation Bureau building is to the right.

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

ah ok, I knew it looked familar when I saw it earlier, just couldnt place it.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

We got our share in that hated land of Fargo/West Fargo as well. The older I get the less I enjoy the snow. This is too soon for this crap!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Exactly...........way too early.............Isn't it great that we just bypassed the second half of October, November and half of December............get the ice fishing stuff ready...........I got a feeling it'll be a more "normal" ice on.........


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> We got our share in that hated land of Fargo/West Fargo as well. *The older I get the less I enjoy the snow*. This is too soon for this crap!!!! :eyeroll:


You must really hate the snow! oke: :rollin:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!! Chad, I just saw your father-in-law yeterday and I still ask him why he let his little girl go and marry a Green Bay Packer fan. :eyeroll: He still regrets that decision!!!!! :stirpot: :lol:


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Had whiteout up here too..Got it on video......winter sucks!!! :roll:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

could someone please post this web cam as a sticky it is really cool to see this.

Thanks J.D.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Lots of snow and wind in Bismarck... Should be a sloppy weekend!


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Not much happening right now lets see what happens by later today!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Man I miss the initial bluster and snow of the first sloppy snow of the year! Looks like this storm might be the first of the permanent heavy snow of the season!

This will be the first year I miss coming home (or being in ND) in 30 years during the fall ... Since I've been a recent NR this is always the week I come back to hunt too... this sucks! 

But I can sit and watch some of the weather cams... I've been taking a copy of the pic every couple hours to try and get a time lapse of the snow buildup! Hopefully too much doesn't fall in the dark!



Ryan

Here is the image from the weather cam *in Bismarck* :


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Devils Lake

[siteimg]5346[/siteimg]


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Minot Weather Cam....

http://www.kmot.com/skycam.html










Updated Weather as of noon..

----------------------------------------------------------------
After temps near 70, a blast of winter hits North Dakota...
Oct 30 2006 12:03PM
Associated Press
After temps near 70, a blast of winter hits North Dakota

UNDATED (AP) The snowstorm is moving east.

The National Weather Service says Willston got more than three
inches of it since midnight, and the storm has moved toward Minot
and Devils Lake.

It's a big change from yesterday, when Bismarck hit a high of 69
degrees. The highs today are expected to be at least 20 degrees
colder.

Visibility is reported to be reduced in the Minot area, due to
snow and high winds.

The weather service says most of the snow will be north of
Interstate 94. Bismarck is expected to get only about an inch.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

It doesn't look to bad now I am sure it was not as nice yesterday, the web cams are fun to look at, to see the weather up there.


----------

